
Russian hacker release 1998 Blizzards Warcraft Adventures - Shivetya
http://www.scrollsoflore.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1511626
======
nmc
Unbelievable this did not get more attention. Maybe Dan can rescue it from HN
limbo?

Anyway Mediafire killed the download.

